# New member, new to wood stoves.



## mpkeelee (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all, my name is Chris. My wife and I just bought our first house. The house had a two car garage at one point but the previous owners made one half into a work shop.  This big wood stove was in the workshop when we moved into the house but I've never seen one like it. Any irregular what it is? Should I try burning with it or just replace it?


----------



## pen (Nov 9, 2011)

:gulp: 

That's a new one to me!  It could be safe, but it's tough to tell from here.  Looks like carpet and chairs are too close.  What's the construction (steel) like?  Thick stuff?  Thin stuff?  Any draft controls?  How often you looking to use a stove here?

If it were me, I'd replace it, but more info could tell otherwise.  

Welcome to the site!

pen


----------



## mpkeelee (Nov 9, 2011)

If I decide to burn I will move everything away. The chairs are just their for a short time. It's thick heavy steel or cast iron. It may have a draft control in the back but I'm not 100%. I'm trying to get a hold of a chimney guy but he's not returning any calls


----------



## mpkeelee (Nov 9, 2011)

And I don't plan on burning a lot. Just on the very cold nights so supplement heat, or anytime we lose power


----------



## agartner (Nov 9, 2011)

I would not burn until I had a chimney sweep come out to inspect.  It's a new-to-you house.  Don't burn it down just yet.  The stove, aside from being aesthetically...er...questionable, is likely inefficient - what we call 'round these parts a "smoke dragon".  But the question you really want to ask..."Is it safe".


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 9, 2011)

I have seen a couple like that on Craigslist or whatever through the years.  There was a Gatling stove that is a little similar, not round though, with angles on top, that I see frequently, 





People probably burn them a lot, though I think I would go with a low-end new EPA stove with liner just for the safety factor etc.


----------



## mpkeelee (Nov 9, 2011)

I eventually want one of the new high efficiency stoves but don't have 1-2000 to spend on one right now, I'm gonna be putting in a new furnace and a/c soon


----------

